# Ground Rules



## Shunsui (Mar 29, 2005)

Just a few things before you voice your complaints. 


 NO FLAMING
Flaming is not permitted here, even if it is a really legitimate complaint.
 Please provide evidence
If you want your complaint to hold more importance, leave evidence supporting your complaint.
 No unjustified hate
Again, this isn't just a forum to vent your anger. The idea is to let us know what we're doing wrong, so that we may improve.

Constructive comments are much appreciated, and flaming will result in a ban. Thank you ^^


----------

